# Crates and Pens and Pee Pads Oh My!!!!



## FinallyIvy (May 11, 2013)

Our new female Havanese puppy will arrive on Wednesday. I have so much trepidation about her transition from breeder to our home. I have a few questions for making her first few days very secure and comfortable for her. I have a crate and an Xpen. The Xpen is downstairs set up for her in the family room (she's already pee pad trained) BUT the crate is upstairs in my son's room where she will sleep for the night. He really wants her to sleep in his room because technically she's HIS dog. Here's my question (finally).* Since I am limiting her space initially to start outside potty training, is it bad that I put her crate upstairs to sleep in his room? * I imagine her life being downstairs during the day then upstairs at bedtime. Can I limit her initial "life" to the family room and his room upstairs or will that be too much for her? Our house is 3000 sq feet so I want to ease her into the space, of course. *Also, her pee pad is currently in her X-pen at the breeder but since I am starting outside training the breeder suggest I move it by the door. Should I do this right away or give her some time to adjust to the new house and then move it out of her pen?* Help! So nervous. I feel just like I did before I had my kids. This is crazy!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG what a cutie! Deep breath.... it will be fine.  I'm no expert but I do have a 1 1/2 year old, who is successfully house trianed so I thought I could offer some advise that worked for me. You absolutely do want to limit the amount of space you give you're puppy initially, that's key when you're trying to house break. I did move Timmy's expen, when we used it, and his pad by the door I wanted him to use to go outside. We were lucky that this door was in our family room. Timmy spent the beginning of his time here just the way you explained, downstairs most of the day and upstairs in a crate at night. I'm not sure how old your son is, but in the beginning someone will have to wake up to take the puppy either outside or to it's pee pad during the night. I know my girls would sleep right through a wimpering puppy and it's very important to get her to the pee pad or outside so she doesn't pee in her sleeping area. I don't think most dogs will choose to pee in their crate, but if they aren't taken out and have no other option that's what they'll do it and that's a bad start. I had to take Timmy out at night for the first couple weeks, I didn't wake him up to take him out either, I waited for him to wake me up. Towards the end when he woke up I didn't jump up to let him out either, you'll learn their cues, and you don't want him to train you that every time he cries someone will wake up to handle him. I would stick my fingers inside the door of his crate and tell him to go to sleep. If he really needed to go he would keep complaining or would go back to sleep and wake up a short time later to complain again. Also remember when someone does take her down at night to go potty it's not playtime, do the business then it's right back upstairs into the crate.

We're at the point now that Timmy sleeps with us at night (no crate), thanks to my DH, and he also has pretty much free reign of the house except where the kitty litter is. If you are consistent and keep to a schedule that will help you tremendously in the long run, I even wrote stuff down. :crazy:


----------



## FinallyIvy (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! That was exactly my thinking. She is 9 weeks old and the breeder says that she sleeps through the night. Otherwise I will get up to take her. My son is 10yo and is responsible for taking her first thing in the morning and the after dinner potty. Its all planned out in my head and on the refrigerator. Now lets see how it goes. The best laid plans...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, I'm sure you are very excited about your new addition. Wednesday will be here soon even if it seems like it takes forever!

I just thought I'd mention that, in general, sleeping through the night still means getting up very early. Brody slept through the night from when I got him at 9.5 weeks, but his morning started pretty early (around 5 am). I'm not sure how early your son rises in the morning, but just thought it may be something you wanted to consider in your plans. He sleeps way later now, but the first couple of months I was very tired!


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Such an exciting time! I also felt the same stress when I brought our puppy home- very similar to all you worry about when having your first kid! And you nest before they come too! Anyhow, I know you will get wonderful advice about potty training on this forum as I have learned so much from it as well. My boy is 6 1/2 months an fully trained but I still limit how much of the house he can be in. 

My main advice is that it is fine to have her crate upstairs during the night but I would recommend she be in your room as opposed to your sons to start off. Especially if you are the main caregiver. My breeder told me my boy would attach most to whoever held him on the way home from her house and boy was that true!! Especially for the first initial few weeks. And since I was that person I was (and still am) his #1 person.(Which is how I like it My daughter was very bummed at first that he didn't follow her around or "need" her like he did me. Now, many months later, he follows her too 
I did not want him in my room long term so after a week we moved him to the mudroom which is his space when we are gone or can't watch him. 

Also, perhaps have another "bed" or crate for wherever she will "hang out" during the day (ex-pen or blocked off room, etc..)

Good luck & enjoy!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What an adorable little girl! 

I am not an expert by any means. I kept Mikey in his x-pen in the living room during the day and put his crate in there too and then moved his crate to our bedroom at night and he slept in his crate by my bed at night. I did have to take him out around 4 am for the first week or so and then he slept through the night (until 7, when we get up). Jen's advice is good. Don't take her out on every whimper, she'll let you know for sure. Will your son wake up to tell you if she starts whimpering to go out? 

Also, the first few nights I would put the crate by your son's head so she feels safe and he can stick his fingers in and calm her. When they first come home to you, they can be a little scared at night because they are used to siblings around and it's all a new environment but if your son says "it's alright, I'm here" and touches her to comfort her, she'll be fine  

Read up on potty training, I must have a dozen different books and read them all and used what worked best for me. I am lucky that our living room doesn't have carpet so as long as I watched Mikey like a hawk, he didn't pee in his x-pen or crate. I think it would have been harder if there was carpet under him.

Most of all - have fun with her and relax. Love her and play with her and you will all bond with her 

There are also good books on crate training too 

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Take a deep breath. I second what the other's have shared. Leo, our puppy, has an expen in the den where we spend most of our non-sleeping time and a small crate on a table by my side of the bed to sleep in at night. Since the breeder has begun training to a pee pad in the expen, you may want to set things up that way for the first day/night when your puppy comes home. Bringing them home is a major upheaval, though they are at an age where they transition to their new family quickly. One thing I did for Leo was to take the items (a soft bear toy and a fleece blanket) that he would be sleeping with along when I went to pick him up. I rubbed these items on his littermates to gather their scent. He still snuggles and plays with these items even though he has been with me for 2 weeks. 
Your son can and should help with the puppy but young boys often sleep very soundly. The puppy may whimper softly at night and want to know she isn't alone. When Leo does this I put my fingers through his crate door. Also, someone will probably need to get up and take the puppy out during the night even if it's only for the first couple of days. I got up twice with Leo the first night, 0 the second night, once the third and fourth nights and 0 since then. Leo was 10.5 weeks when he came home so a bit older than your puppy will be. It will take your puppy and your family a few days to learn to read each other and establish a routine. Things settle down fairly quickly but, at first, its new to everyone. Have fun! These are such wonderful little dogs!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! and your house is 3,000 sq FT!??? :jaw::faint:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooooh! Ivy Rose is a cutie-patootey!!


----------



## FinallyIvy (May 11, 2013)

This forum rocks!!!! Thank you all so much. I feel much better. All great advice. :rockon:


----------



## FinallyIvy (May 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! She's here and she's so cute. She has settled in well. It took her about 20 minutes to come out of her crate but after I lured her out with toys...she was certainly home. She played with all her toys and is now resting in her new bed. Yay! I'm a Havanese fan!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Soooooooo exciting!!!!! :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy for you that Ivy Belmont Rose, choclate princess, is home and settling it. Enjoy!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on getting Ivy Belmont Rose home! Looking forward to pictures?


----------

